# Dog Problem



## handsomeguy31 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi again. My dog went for a rabies jab a while ago and we have found out his jab has not taken properly. It came up as .44 and we need .5 for a pass on his test. So we have had to have another jab but the results wont be back in time for our flight on 21st March. We have all tickets booked for the little thing. 

Im trying to find further info out on this so does anyone know at all if he needs to pass the test to get straight into Cyprus or does he simply need to have the jab and the results dont matter. He will get his pet passport either way but the test result documentation will be missing. Can anyone help. Thanks.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

handsomeguy31 said:


> Hi again. My dog went for a rabies jab a while ago and we have found out his jab has not taken properly. It came up as .44 and we need .5 for a pass on his test. So we have had to have another jab but the results wont be back in time for our flight on 21st March. We have all tickets booked for the little thing.
> 
> Im trying to find further info out on this so does anyone know at all if he needs to pass the test to get straight into Cyprus or does he simply need to have the jab and the results dont matter. He will get his pet passport either way but the test result documentation will be missing. Can anyone help. Thanks.


Hi,

I am sure that your little pooch will be able to travel, just that he won't be able to leave Cyprus until has had another test to prove the anti bodies are still in his body. Have you had a chat to your vet? Surely they should be able to tell you. Or have a look on the designated website.


----------



## handsomeguy31 (Jan 21, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sure that your little pooch will be able to travel, just that he won't be able to leave Cyprus until has had another test to prove the anti bodies are still in his body. Have you had a chat to your vet? Surely they should be able to tell you. Or have a look on the designated website.



I can confirm after ringing Cypriot vets and for people wishing to take their dogs to Cyprus that you DONT need the test results. All you need is the rabies jab so Im ok as he has had 2 now recently. Thanks for the help anyhow.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

When I eventually retire to Cyprus I want to travel with my dog around Europe in my motor home. Will I have a problem keep crossing borders i.e. will he need blood tests each time I want to cross a border? As I adour my dog and he is only 7 years old I expect to enjoy his company for many years yet but I am becoming increasingly aware that traveling with him might be a problem that I don't have in the UK or Ireland


----------



## handsomeguy31 (Jan 21, 2010)

Chris Ward said:


> When I eventually retire to Cyprus I want to travel with my dog around Europe in my motor home. Will I have a problem keep crossing borders i.e. will he need blood tests each time I want to cross a border? As I adour my dog and he is only 7 years old I expect to enjoy his company for many years yet but I am becoming increasingly aware that traveling with him might be a problem that I don't have in the UK or Ireland


No its not a problem. Your dog will simply need an EU passport(Its a matter of rabies jab with positive test results, a check 48 hours prior to flying and a few other things like worms, flea treatment). You will be ok travelling within the EU BUT some countries require their own vet to quickly check him over as in Cyprus so you will need to contact a vet that deals with it in the country you are travelling to. Its borderless in most of Europe so once your into Europe you wont have no trouble till you arrive back to the UK and have to have a Vet to check the dog over again. Its a bit of hassle and around 250GBP for the passport in total.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

handsomeguy31 said:


> No its not a problem. Your dog will simply need an EU passport(Its a matter of rabies jab with positive test results, a check 48 hours prior to flying and a few other things like worms, flea treatment). You will be ok travelling within the EU BUT some countries require their own vet to quickly check him over as in Cyprus so you will need to contact a vet that deals with it in the country you are travelling to. Its borderless in most of Europe so once your into Europe you wont have no trouble till you arrive back to the UK and have to have a Vet to check the dog over again. Its a bit of hassle and around 250GBP for the passport in total.


But do be aware that pets cannot cross (in either direction) the UN buffer zone which divides Cyprus owing to UN regulations. Many people have come unstuck on this one and there have been unpleasant scenes as pets are removed from owners. Some people 'smuggle' them through but they are taking a huge risk. Do also be aware that generally dogs are not welcomed in Cyprus (a vast generalisation I know but there have been a number of poisonings and one high profile murder of a dog owner and pet who flouted the rules over not allowing dogs on beaches and in the sea). Local authorities were supposed to implement a directive which designates a dog walkers' beach in each municipality, but few have. Many people are unaware that technically dogs are not allowed on beaches in Cyprus apart from the few beaches that have been designated.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for this post I was totally convinced that Cyprus was the place I wanted to retire to but after posts a few months ago about dogs not being welcome in Cyprus I have decided that I will retire somewhere else and maybe come to Cyprus when I no longer have my dog. However I still enjoy the site and like keeping up with the gosip I hope that's ok. I was actually asking about crossing the borders on mainland Europe which thank you to the previous post from handsomeguy31 was covered.
Chris


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> Thank you for this post I was totally convinced that Cyprus was the place I wanted to retire to but after posts a few months ago about dogs not being welcome in Cyprus I have decided that I will retire somewhere else and maybe come to Cyprus when I no longer have my dog. However I still enjoy the site and like keeping up with the gosip I hope that's ok. I was actually asking about crossing the borders on mainland Europe which thank you to the previous post from handsomeguy31 was covered.
> Chris


I would hate to think that I have put you off Cyprus as a destination. I just wanted to let you know about the buffer and beach issues, as in 'fore warned is for armed' etc. I know of many dog owners who have a fantastic life here with their pets (expats as well as locals), but they are aware of the various issues and with a bit of care can avoid the tragedies which (rarely) make a big splash in the news. I am convinced there is more animal cruetly and disregard for animals (and children) in the UK per capita than there is in Cyprus - it's just on such a small island, you get to hear about it all...


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for that which I will keep in mind when I decide on my first destination 

Chris


----------

